# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] OLE DB :Cannot create new connection because in manual or distributed trans

## langenakens

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai un problme avec OLE DB (SQL SERVER 2000) et powerbuilder 10.5 : dans un script j'ouvre un curseur et  l'intrieur du curseur je fais un SELECT...INTO..., le SELECT retourne l'erreur suivante :



> Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server
> Cannot create new connection because in manual or distributed transaction mode.


J'ai cherch des infos sur le net et il semble que pour rsoudre ce problme il faut modifier la proprit DBPROP_MULTIPLECONNECTIONS  True du OLE DB.
Mon problme c'est que je ne vois pas comment modifier cette proprit  partir de powerbuilder  ::(:  , et vous ?

----------


## shahin

http://www.dbforums.com/showthread.php?t=1027445

----------

